# Bloated Upper Abdomen



## redbubble

Well, i currently look like a hot air balloon! My upper abdomen is so swollen and bloated feeling that its really uncomfortable!

I just dont know what to do anymore. I look more like Im 6 months than 3 and could honestly cry im so uncomfortable.

Is anybody else feeling this at all and do you have any tips on what i can do to reduce it?


----------



## redbubble

anyone?


----------



## Jaybug0115

sounds like I have been off and on. I get sooooo bloated with gas I burp and pass gas all day and still feel so uncomfortable at times. I ofter looked like I was further along and bending over was quite the chore. You might talk to a OB nurse and see what you can take to relieve gas bloat and see if that doesn't easy your discomfort. I'm almost positive that is what it is!


----------



## laura077

I added more whole grains and fruit to my diet and it worked like a charm. Still a bit of bloat but not nearly so uncomfortable.


----------



## kat2504

It's just digestive I'm afraid really. The tips about making sure your diet is as good as possible are good also keep your fluid intake up. If it's any comfort, I'm 13 weeks now and the gas has got a lot better.


----------



## redbubble

Thanks ladies. At times (like today) it feels so bad i could cry :(

Ive been drinking tons of water, so much so that im getting fed up at the sight of it.

I'll try adding some more fibre into my diet and maybe have a word with my mw (I feel bad calling her though-how stoopid is that)
Thanks again xx


----------



## majored

I started to bloat even before i knew i was pregnant and just thought i had put on a bit of weight. Within a couple of weeks i looked and felt like i was 6 months not 6 weeks.I had to wear baggy loose clothes and felt a bit like a slob. The worse thing was feeling that big that i had a job to move and i kept getting out of breath. I started to take peppermint cordial which did help to ease things. Even when i had a scan at 6 weeks my ovaries could not be seen as there was so much gas in the way.

You have to try and eat slower as the whole bowel slows down in pregnancy to take the things out of your food that the baby needs. Peppermint cordial did help but i still could not fit back into my normal clothes. It does come and go and normally will go on its own for most women.

I did not have this with my first two babies and it does make you feel uncomfortable.

hope it goes soon 
Sarah


----------



## ESpacey

I just found out I'm pregnant. I'm a work out 5 days a week girl, that was one of my first signs, bloat. I'm not even 5 weeks, but I'm for sure bloated. I have a very healthy diet too, some women just bloat more than others. If this is any indication of what it's going to be like, I'm going to be in the same shoes as you at 12 weeks! :hugs:


----------



## TTC8yrsGMnMM

Thanks for this post! I am 6DPO hoping for VERY FIRST BFP this cycle
I AM MISERABLE! GASSY BLOATING STARTS FROM 8pm-early mornings but has continued til now past NOON! UUUUUUUUUUUUUGH! I feel like I could #2 but nope,was constipated for almost A WEEK THREW IN fiber and stool softener and was relieved end of last week! FX!


----------



## Deviney

I've been trying to get pregnant and I have all of the bloating signs. The thing is the first week I was always going to the bathroom but it slowed down, even though I still go alot, and now I am ALWAYS hungry. I am so bloated that I cried today. I have been weak and tired. But I dont see how if I am pregnant how I could feel like a hot air balloon. I cant bend down and my stomach is hard. I dont know whats wrong with me. I would ask my mom but I dont have one. Someone please help!


----------



## eris

Deviney said:


> I've been trying to get pregnant and I have all of the bloating signs. The thing is the first week I was always going to the bathroom but it slowed down, even though I still go alot, and now I am ALWAYS hungry. I am so bloated that I cried today. I have been weak and tired. But I dont see how if I am pregnant how I could feel like a hot air balloon. I cant bend down and my stomach is hard. I dont know whats wrong with me. I would ask my mom but I dont have one. Someone please help!

Have you tested yet? Try fresh lemon juice squeezed into your water and see if that helps.


----------

